# Dough sticking to board? (Beginner's Question)



## victorhooi (Jun 9, 2006)

heya,

I'm sorry if this is the wrong forum, but I couldn't really find a cake/biscuits forum...

Anyway, I've just started cooking recently, primarily for fun and because my mother isn't really into making desserts.

It's probably a silly question, but I was wondering what's the proper way of kneading dough? I've had the same thing fiasco happen both with making an apple galette, and trying to make gingerbread men in that the dough sticks to everything (the board, the rolling pin etc.)

What exactly are you meant to do? Just squeeze it a bit with your fingers, then roll it a bit with the pin? And what exactly is meant by smooth? (I assume it just means the mixture feels smooth to your hands, but I'm just guessing?).

When the dough first started sticking to the board/pin with the galette, I simply tried flouring the surfaces heavily, but somebody mentioned that this would affect the flavour substantially, making the base a lot crisper, and harder.

When I tried to make the gingerbread, I tried to roll it out to about 1/4 inch, and cut out the shape with a knife. However, I then had some trouble removing it from the surface (it basically stuck). So I was forced to make flattened discs, and just bake those.

Another friend recommended that I make sure my hands were warm. (Running them under warm water?). Water also doesn't seem to help.

Also, some books say that I should chill the dough for a few hours prior to kneading it. Is that essential/helpful?

Thanks,
Victor


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 9, 2006)

victorhooi said:
			
		

> Anyway, I've just started cooking recently, primarily for fun and because my mother isn't really into making desserts.


 
Good attitude, Victor!! You have an excellent survival instinct!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				victorhooi said:
			
		

> It's probably a silly question, but I was wondering what's the proper way of kneading dough? I've had the same thing fiasco happen both with making an apple galette, and trying to make gingerbread men in that the dough sticks to everything (the board, the rolling pin etc.).


 
You have done right with using extra flour, don't listen to your friend... plenty of flour on the surface of the board, on the rolling pin, and your hand... it will not affect the flavour, or it never did in my experience... loose flour can be bulky and seems like a lot, but the real amount that is spreaded out is actually much less than what it looks like. It may still stick a bit on your hand, but nothing that would go out of control. Never knead a dough with a wet hand, that will only worsen the situation!! Always keep your hand dry and clean!!




			
				victorhooi said:
			
		

> And what exactly is meant by smooth? (I assume it just means the mixture feels smooth to your hands, but I'm just guessing?)


 
More or less, you are right, make sure the whole texture is homegenous, without any visible lumps of flour, butter chunks etc.




			
				victorhooi said:
			
		

> When I tried to make the gingerbread, I tried to roll it out to about 1/4 inch, and cut out the shape with a knife. However, I then had some trouble removing it from the surface (it basically stuck). So I was forced to make flattened discs, and just bake those.?)


 
Probably cutting out the shape of a gingerbread boy with a knife is a bit troublesome unless you are highly skilled for it... I am sure there are ready made cut out forms(cutters) for gingerbread boys are easily available in shops, I would recommend you to use those... it would save you a whole lot of hassle.









			
				victorhooi said:
			
		

> Also, some books say that I should chill the dough for a few hours prior to kneading it. Is that essential/helpful?


 
For biscuit/cookie type recipes that you need to slice/cut into certain forms, you actually mix the ingredients and knead, shape it into a ball or log, THEN chill it in the fridge, covered with a plastic wrap. (Then when you take it out, either roll it out flat or slice across the log directly) It is much easier to handle when the dough is cold, as it is much more solid and less gooey and sticky. 

I hope these few hints will help you... also there is no silly questions to ask as far as cooking is concerned, so never be shy and ask away!! And have fun and good luck!!

Thanks,
Victor[/quote]


----------

